# Setting tv on center channel



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Need some opinions. Is it a bad idea to set my tv directly on top of my center channel? The tv weighs 60 pounds and the center channel is the Klipsch rc-62 II. I'm wanting to reconfigure my center so that it's speakers are more in line with my L/R floorstanders.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

After a bit of research it appears they sell tv risers. I think I'd prefer that route if I can find one that's the right size.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think it would be a problem, but I would probably want something between the bottom of the TV stand and the speaker to make sure it does not scratch it or wear on it in any way. 

You might get someone at a cabinet shop to build you something just the right size and then finish it to match accordingly.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

JBrax said:


> After a bit of research it appears they sell tv risers. I think I'd prefer that route if I can find one that's the right size.


You may be interested in this.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1390240

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W9TVJ0/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details?tag=5336055023-20


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> You may be interested in this.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1390240
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W9TVJ0/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details?tag=5336055023-20


I really like the stand with the chrome posts but it's about .4" short in width. I'll keep looking but thanks for the links.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> I don't think it would be a problem, but I would probably want something between the bottom of the TV stand and the speaker to make sure it does not scratch it or wear on it in any way.
> 
> You might get someone at a cabinet shop to build you something just the right size and then finish it to match accordingly.


The more I think about it the less I like the idea of putting anything on the center channel. I may end up going the custom route if I cannot find something suitable.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a dilema similuar to yours. I have a Paradigm CC-350 that is around 20" wide. All the entertainment stands and hutches just wouldn't work. Finally we found a fairly cheap stand at walmart that has a riser built in to hold the TV suspended, like a walmount.

Simular to this:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/TV-Stands/15443310


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Twin_Rotor said:


> I had a dilema similuar to yours. I have a Paradigm CC-350 that is around 20" wide. All the entertainment stands and hutches just wouldn't work. Finally we found a fairly cheap stand at walmart that has a riser built in to hold the TV suspended, like a walmount.
> 
> Simular to this:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/TV-Stands/15443310


Yes, I remember seeing those when I purchased my stand. The only time throughout this whole journey I've encountered W.A.F. was during the stand purchase. She was very picky. I found an awesome one at Wal-Mart however it's 7" high and I need 8". Dimensions: 8" H x 23.5" W x 12.5" D


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol it was the oposite with my wife. Once we bought our 40", I made it clear that the Paradigm wasn't going anywhere and it had to be within my specs as far as distance from the screen. She looked at me like "why does it matter?" lol


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm just going to keep looking and if I can't find anything then I may have to take Sonnie's advice and go the custom route.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are fairly handy, you could easily build something like this that would work. Just needs to be tall enough and long enough to fit your center under it. I did this once when I had a Def Tech center and it worked really well. 

http://www.amazon.com/OFC-Express-M...6I/ref=sr_1_41?ie=UTF8&qid=1327791981&sr=8-41


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> If you are fairly handy, you could easily build something like this that would work. Just needs to be tall enough and long enough to fit your center under it. I did this once when I had a Def Tech center and it worked really well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/OFC-Express-Monitor-Stand-Black/dp/B002QFAX6I/ref=sr_1_41?ie=UTF8&qid=1327791981&sr=8-41


I wish I could say I was handy Dale. Unfortunately I'm not and if I built the stand I'd soon be replacing my tv. Hey! Hmmmmm.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

So is mounting the tv on the wall not an option?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> So is mounting the tv on the wall not an option?


No, we'll be selling our house within 1-2 years and we both decided against the wall mount. Next home will have land and built from scratch so it will have a dedicated home theater. I'll be going the projector setup at that point. That will be a whole different animal.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like there is only one answer - get a new center! :rofl2:

All kidding aside, sometimes you can find a place that will do the material cutting for you. As long as you have a battery operated screwdriver, drill bits, possibly a countersink and a willingness to paint I bet we could talk you through a good DIY option.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Looks like there is only one answer - get a new center! :rofl2:
> 
> All kidding aside, sometimes you can find a place that will do the material cutting for you. As long as you have a battery operated screwdriver, drill bits, possibly a countersink and a willingness to paint I bet we could talk you through a good DIY option.


Nah pretty happy with my current center. The only one I'd even consider for upgrade would be the Klipsch rc-64 II and it's almost $1,400. Seeing how I've pumped about $1,500 in upgradeitis within 90 days I better stop. As far as the stand I'm going to look all over tomorrow in the hopes that I get lucky.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Problem solved. I've got a buddy that builds decks that said he'd hook me up with a custom stand. All I have to do is pay for the materials and take him to dinner. Not bad.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That's perfect - should be a great stand if he builds decks. Makre sure to post a pic when you have it - would like to see what he comes up with for a dsign.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> That's perfect - should be a great stand if he builds decks. Makre sure to post a pic when you have it - would like to see what he comes up with for a dsign.


I don't know why I didn't think of going custom in the first place? I suppose I just assumed there would be something out there that would fit my needs. There may be I'm just having trouble finding it. I will post a slew of pics when I get everything in place Joe. Thanks Sonnie for the suggestion of going custom. The new sub is sitting on a FedEx truck here in KC for delivery tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Niiiice. I can't wait to hear your impressions of it.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

The only reason I didn't build a custom cabinet/hutch/stand was due to lumber price. Lumber might be cheaper in your area though. The only way I could do a simple riser, that was under $200, was with untreated pressed pine. If you've ever seen that type of wood(if its even the right name), it looks like .

Then again, I'm not really a carpenter. The price just drove me away from it, but I'm a poor student


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Twin_Rotor said:


> The only reason I didn't build a custom cabinet/hutch/stand was due to lumber price. Lumber might be cheaper in your area though. The only way I could do a simple riser, that was under $200, was with untreated pressed pine. If you've ever seen that type of wood(if its even the right name), it looks like .
> 
> Then again, I'm not really a carpenter. The price just drove me away from it, but I'm a poor student


Mine is being sanded right now and total cost of materials was $58. Not bad.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice! We need pics! 

I wish I had a carpenter friend. Wood working is not my forte


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Mine is being sanded right now and total cost of materials was $58. Not bad.


Not bad at all! Hope you got pics of the build process - would love to see some start to finish pics!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I do have pics but only on my phone for now. Not sure you can upload pics from a phone. Will shoot them over when I get home.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are the pics I was sent.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Ah, now that explains material cost. I was designing somthing bigger.

Looks nice! Is it going to be stained or vannered?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks good Jeff! My vote is for paint - I think I remember you saying you only needed something for a year or so......


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, just temporary for now. It will be satin black when all is said and done. Moving the center channel so that it's more in line with the L/R mains. Thus I had to raise the tv by 9". Nothing fancy more substance over style for now.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Twin_Rotor said:


> Ah, now that explains material cost. I was designing somthing bigger.
> 
> Looks nice! Is it going to be stained or vannered?


It will be 4 or 5 coats of black satin paint.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The new setup is complete. The box that was built by my friend turned out perfect. The color is a perfect match and I couldn't be happier. The center channel was raised to be more inline with the L/R mains and tv is sitting higher which I wanted. Full set of pics coming soon.


----------

